# 'poo picker



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has perfected the art of blackberry picking - hence she is now a 'poo picker 

She is so very careful - first she has to find a safe way in to the base of the bush, tiptoeing over the brambles, then sniffing between the thorns to find a nice black ripe one. Once she has selected the sweetest - she is really gentle as she nibbles it off! 
She probably ate as many as we picked


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant! Send her over here, I have a huge raspberry patch to get through, she can help!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Raspberries! I'm on my way


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Delighted to have you! How do you feel about harvesting bushels of carrots, potatoes, pumpkins, squash, beets and corn?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I need a job - I love being outside and I work well on my own or as part of a team... sounds great..... now I just need not to have committments


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean Marzi, when the commitments spread their wings you are welcome to come and work here. It is tough work but I am loving it and of course half wishing I could move to South Sudan and volunteer with Medicins Sans Frontieres. So it goes.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Wow! I've never seem a woofer of any sort pick fruit before. Kiki has made me smile and laugh in equal measures - what a girl! 

fairlie maybe you should offer working holidays to other poo owners. I'd love to swap my job for a few weeks of toiling the earth, although I know I couldn't cut it as a small-holder or farmer for anymore than a few weeks, especially once the cold weather comes.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marie my offer is an open one. My sister is through four of six chemo sessions, to be followed by twenty five sessions of radiation. I am trying to hold down her farm in the meantime. She has over 100 animals and huge vegetable gardens which were all planned for before she knew she was sick. Anyone who wants to lend a hand is very, very welcome.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fairlie, you are the best sister and honestly if I could I would be right there helping you. What a tough thing for your sister, you and the rest of your family to have to go through.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Marie my offer is an open one. My sister is through four of six chemo sessions, to be followed by twenty five sessions of radiation. I am trying to hold down her farm in the meantime. She has over 100 animals and huge vegetable gardens which were all planned for before she knew she was sick. Anyone who wants to lend a hand is very, very welcome.


You are the bestest sister ever!!! I wish I was close to you . . . . I would be over there every day!! I love being outside and any excuse to have my hands in the soil. The animals would be a bonus!! Best wishes for your sister as this must be very hard on you both!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's unreal Marzi! I wouldn't have believed dogs would be interested in blackberries straight from the brambles 

Fairlie you are amazing. What is great is the reward of knowing you're helping your sister with all your heart. It's a great thing.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fairlie you are a superstar - if I did not have my pair I would love to lend a hand 

Love the blackberrying  previous dogs have pinched strawberries and tomatoes I was growing


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie I'm sorry to hear your sister is so poorly, I do so hope her treatment is successful. You are a truly wonderful sister.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love and thoughts to your sister xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you all. One thing is certain which is that I am one of the luckiest people on the planet because we have a very large, loving and supportive family. Every one of us is doing our bit to help her through this. She is incredibly strong and stoic which strengthens everyone else. At this very minute she is in the kitchen canning tomatoes in pyjamas despite just having given herself two injections in the stomach to boost her white blood cell count.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki has perfected the art of blackberry picking - hence she is now a 'poo picker
> 
> She is so very careful - first she has to find a safe way in to the base of the bush, tiptoeing over the brambles, then sniffing between the thorns to find a nice black ripe one. Once she has selected the sweetest - she is really gentle as she nibbles it off!
> She probably ate as many as we picked


Good girl Kiki - now I would like to teach her to pick sloes ready for some gin without eating them! 
I've got no chance with Ralph


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Thank you all. One thing is certain which is that I am one of the luckiest people on the planet because we have a very large, loving and supportive family. Every one of us is doing our bit to help her through this. She is incredibly strong and stoic which strengthens everyone else. At this very minute she is in the kitchen canning tomatoes in pyjamas despite just having given herself two injections in the stomach to boost her white blood cell count.


Your family is obviously full of wonderful women (and hopefully a few men too )

Long distance loving support sent from here to you, your sister and your family.
Here's hoping and praying that the treatment works.

Just take care of yourself too - hopefully Rufus time helps to recharge your batteries, our cockapoos love of life is infectious - they are wonderful therapy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> hopefully Rufus time helps to recharge your batteries, our cockapoos love of life is infectious - they are wonderful therapy.


Definitely! And I know I am not alone at this site with my poo as "therapist" for the tough times. The walking, the cuddles and the clownish antics bring a smile on even the hardest days.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Now if you could just teach her to only eat every second one she picks! lol. 
Very very cute that she does that!!


----------

